#        1
!
  ,   1  ,      1                ?    ,        - ,      - 1      !       ..
1 8.1  (8.1.13.41)

----------

62.01  62.02 -  ,      .   1      "    "  ??

----------

,

----------

,    ?  ,   1- .      ,      -  " "    ,   .    -    . -  ..

----------


## fairy

.

----------

.      ,

----------


## fairy

.   .                    .

----------


## fairy



----------

" "   .    "  ".    ?

----------


## fairy

/  .         .         .            .    1?

----------

,     - "   ".           ))) ,  ?
  " "     -   ?

----------


## fairy

.      ѻ                ()    ().        ,             .

    ,      .

      ,        .

     "  "        ,       ,                 ѻ.

        .

     ()             .

----------


## fairy



----------

-...      ...,   ....

----------


## fairy

.  1        .         .     .   .

----------

,        ,      ( ).    ,       ,       .

----------

1 -   ,    1.      ,        . ,   ....

----------


## fairy

. 1 8.1  (8.1.13.41).    1

----------


## fairy

.  1.2.20.1

 " "

  " ".    ,  ,         (,  - ).

 "- "

 "- "           .  ,    ,   "-   ".
           .

 "- "

    -        ( .5.1 . 169  ,     26.11.2008  224-)  -   " "  "   ".      .
           .

 "   "

 "    "     ,     -.         .

 "   "

 " "        .
 " "       (  -   ).
 "  "    ,      " "  " ",   ,          -    .
 "  "       ,             .         .
           ,     ,   "   "       "   ".
 "   "    ,            ,   .
 "   "   ,   .
 " "

 " "        ,      :

   "  "      ;
   "  "             .
            .    "  . ".
 " "

 " "        ,      :

   "  "      ;
   "  "             .
            .    "  . ".
    1.2.19.1   1.2.20.1.

!
           ,  
  1.2.20              .htm,     tmplts\1c\enterprise\1_2_20_< >\   1: 8.
       .     .

----------

:   ,  1.2 (1.2.22.3)
(  )

----------


## fairy

?      ?           .

----------

,  1- . 1 .        ,     ,    "".    ,   1,   ,   -  . (        ,   )

----------


## fairy

.              .          .             .       .

----------

